

Setting Up Sublime Text for Python Development - thekodols
http://dbader.org/blog/setting-up-sublime-text-for-python-development

======
mjhea0
Nice key bindings!

Here's my set up > [https://realpython.com/blog/python/setting-up-sublime-
text-3...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/setting-up-sublime-text-3-for-
full-stack-python-development/)

